# Solved: "Document could not be saved" in Acrobat Professional 8



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

I just tried to create a pdf file in Acrobat Professional 8 using the Create pdf --> From Multiple Files option, and the final product should be 4534 pages long. But, every time I try to save it, it says "The document could not be saved. An I/O error occurred."

I found this, but it doesn't solve anything. I can't find anything else on google. Adobe Forums are all but useless, so I can't search them. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## turbodante (Dec 19, 2008)

I've had the same problem in the past (since version 5). The way round it is to save one of the documents as a master document and then add to it..

Document > Insert pages

Not a fix, but a workaround I know.HTH.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

"4534 pages long" is a VERY large file, any program would have issues with one this size!


----------



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, it is a large file, which is causing many frustrations... I'm trying to do an OCR on it, too, which is not easy. And, also, I'm doing this with several files this size. Very frustrating. The fix that I discovered (I should return to my techguy.org posts sooner next time!) is fairly similar to turbodante's in that I created it an alternate way. I selected the picture files in explorer, right-clicked on them, and printed to a pdf file.

And, thanks turbodante... I should have come back earlier (I have a _horrible_ habit of creating a post here then forgetting about it), but that's a great workaround.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If you already had picture files, depending on the file type, MOST OCR programs can read them and you did NOT need to make a PDF file.


----------



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, the OCR program I'm using is actually Acrobat 8. I don't have anything else available to me, unless there's a FOSS one that I don't know about. Can I do it with Acrobat without making a PDF first?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have never used Acrobat as a OCR program.
Most scanners come with a free one, and Office has one also, but is not installed by default.


----------



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll look into that, thanks.


----------

